# Can Vitex mess up your cycle - check my chart please!



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is my chart: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1380cd

So I normally have a very clockwork cycle... start eggwhite about CD 9, ovulate around CD 15, 12 day LP, AF.

I spot a lot before AF so I started taking Vitex this cycle to stop the spotting.

This cycle we had unprotected sex on CD 6 b/c that is always a safe day (I do NOT want to get pg.)

Now my temps have been all over the place but no eggwhite. My temps are far above what my normal coverline is. I don't feel sick.

Please tell me that this is just a side effect of the Vitex and I didn't ovulate obscenely early and am at major risk of being pg.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't think you've ovulated at all yet. I would blame the vitex - it totally messed up my cycles when I tried using to stop the pre-AF spotting- and I ended up having many more days of spotting instead of less.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
I don't think you've ovulated at all yet. I would blame the vitex - it totally messed up my cycles when I tried using to stop the pre-AF spotting- and I ended up having many more days of spotting instead of less.


Wow, that's not what I wanted to hear.









Fertility Friend told me it can't be sure but thinks I Oed between CD 8 and 14.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Looking again at your chart- if I throw out a few temps as outliers I could guess you might have O'd on day 12- but I did have to ignore a few temps to make that guess. The good news is that I don't think you O'd early and got pregnant.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for looking again. It is so weird to have no eggwhite. I normally have a ton of obvious eggwhite. Maybe the Vitex?

I keep having horrible pregnancy dreams. It is really freaking me out!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Throw the vitex out. No joke. For some women it works great, and for the rest of us its awful stuff. It messed up my cycles- but I have a friend who tried it and didn't ovulate until weeks later than usual. I wish it wasn't talked about like it was great stuff with no warning that its not for everyone.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
Throw the vitex out. No joke. For some women it works great, and for the rest of us its awful stuff. It messed up my cycles- but I have a friend who tried it and didn't ovulate until weeks later than usual. I wish it wasn't talked about like it was great stuff with no warning that its not for everyone.

It worked great for me in the past, though.

So what did you do about the horrible spotting? I basically spot tar for 2 weeks and have AF for 4 days so over half the month, I am sexless and unhappy.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, at the time we were ttc- so I'm not sure if that makes a difference. I ended up using progesterone cream from O to the day AF should start, and that helped quite a bit. I still had some issues with my cycles (and hadn't concieved) so I ended up doing some accupressure and chinese medicine stuff to get my cycles where I wanted them to be.

But if I were you- I'd do the progesterone cream. The only thing is, that if you concieve whie on it, you are supposed to keep using it through your first trimester- just to be sure you don't have a hormone drop that would cause a problem.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Well I think I had some eggwhite last night so maybe it just delayed my O. The progesterone cream... isn't that more invasive than the vitex?


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

Vit B-6 works great for lengthening the luteal phase


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Well I think I had some eggwhite last night so maybe it just delayed my O. The progesterone cream... isn't that more invasive than the vitex?


I think it depends on if its what your body needs it or not- you should read about it and decide if it sounds like what your body needs or not.

The PP is right- B6 with a B complex is a good choice- and no fear of side effects with it at all.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Louise** 
Vit B-6 works great for lengthening the luteal phase


Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
I think it depends on if its what your body needs it or not- you should read about it and decide if it sounds like what your body needs or not.

The PP is right- B6 with a B complex is a good choice- and no fear of side effects with it at all.

I used to take b complex... I'll go get some more! Thanks! I forget so much!


----------

